# Ammo on sale at Sports Authority



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

I was at the Sports Authority off 5400 s and Redwood and just inside the doors there is a bunch of ammo that they are trying to get rid of. It was almost all shotgun shells but I think there were a couple of boxes of 358? winchester ammo. Unfortunately I don't have a shotgun (yet) so I didn't pick any up but I thought some of you might benefit from it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

With them declaring bankruptcy odds are they will be selling a lot more stuff in the future to get some cash.

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/model...vbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDVUkyQzJfMQRzZWMDc2M-


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Exactly why I was there! Haha most of the stuff have been picked over already but I stopped by just to see what I could find.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Did you notice if there were any 20 gauge waterfowl loads there?


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Sorry I'm not sure Dunkem. I know there were a bunch of 20 gauge but I didn't pay close attention to what kind of loads they were.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Thanks


----------

